# hunting new spots



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

im fairly new to waterfowl hunting, within the last five years, and a few buds and i normally hunt the same general area throughout the season. weve only been hunting these spots like i said for the last five years but have been exploring them since we were little kids. and i do a lot of walking around on public land during off season, scouting if you will, but i am always leary of actually settiung up to hunt somewhere new. just makes me nervous. guys with guns at 3:30 or 4:00 am coming up to their spot thats been taken by someone they dont know or never seen before might anger someone right? but anyways how do you claim a new spot to hunt even for a couple mornings out of the season? just be the early bird and get there first? i hate making enemies especially while hunting on public land. and there are a ton of duck yahoos that hunt in my area that deem all the birds "theirs".


----------



## Goosehtr (Jan 28, 2009)

Get there early, but that doesn't always mean the others will just go willingly. Sadly there are those like you mentioned out there. If they do show up and tempers look like they might flare, offer them the chance to join you. If they still act like they are going to blow. Just remember none of this is worth getting physical.

Good Luck
Andy


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

most guys show up after the sun starts poking out and then want to set up 30 yards from you i stay away from them


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

the best you can do is show up and if you'r the first offer them to hunt with you if there cool .. if there nasty tell them sorry they can wait till you done ..you have the right to be there to..and best of all you might make new hunting buddy ....


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

If I see a flashlight I'll be sure to move on.


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

ehhh ill just be the first one there. and no ones ever asked me to hunt with them so ill probably do the same. the early bird gets the worm i guess, thanks guys
park


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

PARK92 said:


> ehhh ill just be the first one there. and no ones ever asked me to hunt with them so ill probably do the same. the early bird gets the worm i guess, thanks guys
> park


I agree, mybe im a d!ck, but I feel if I get there first than i deserve to hunt that spot, if someone is already there, I dont bother asking I just give them the respect and go elsewhere


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

PARK92 said:


> ehhh ill just be the first one there. and no ones ever asked me to hunt with them so ill probably do the same. the early bird gets the worm i guess, thanks guys
> park


well sorry you dont hunt up around me i always ask ..I keep blinds and decoys just incase others come out and dont have any so then can hunt with me .....


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

firstflight, what area of the state do you normally hunt? just curious you can pm me if you want...


----------

